# [OT] Konwerter  plików graficznych

## arek.k

Czy znacie jakieś dobre konwertery plików graficznych (głównie tiff, bmp -> jpg)?

Chodzi o program, który konwertuje pliki całymi partiami (np. zadaje wszystkie w katalogu, lub wg jakiegos klucza) .

Najlepiej by było, gdyby działał z konsoli i posiadał dodatkowo nakładkę graficzną (żeby konwersji można było dokonać w trybie tekstowym, ale zawsze łatwiej przecież w graficznym jeśli się ma dostęp do X).

----------

## prizman

```
emerge imagemagick && man convert; man bash
```

Prosto latwo i przyjemnie  :Smile: 

convert jest poteznym narzedziem, a co do partii plikow, to mozna zaciagnac converta do jakiegos prostego skryptu w bashu

Have fun  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

Właśnie w takich chwilach (a są one rzadkie) brak mi pewnych rozwiązań, które widziałem w "innych systemach operacyjnych"... Zaznaczam katalog do konwersji, format wyjściowy i idzie. A tu muszę bawić się w jakieś bashe i konsolowe converty...

Również szukam takiego programu (nawiasem mówiąc: przydałby się też porządny do dźwięku).

Próbowałeś xnview?

```
esearch xnview

*  x11-misc/xnview

      Latest version available: 1.70-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,576 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xnview.com/

      Description: XnView image viewer/converter

      License:     free-noncomm as-is
```

----------

## Piecia

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> (nawiasem mówiąc: przydałby się też porządny do dźwięku).

 

Może media-sound/glame ? To do edycji, a jak coś innego to lame, oggenc itd.

----------

## pmz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  A tu muszę bawić się w jakieś bashe i konsolowe converty...

 

Ło matko, doprawdy wiele roboty przy tym nie ma. W najprostszym przypadku:

```
for i in *.jpg; do convert $i ${i%%jpg}gif; done
```

To wszystko, ot cała magia jakiś baszy i kowertów  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Właśnie w takich chwilach (a są one rzadkie) brak mi pewnych rozwiązań, które widziałem w "innych systemach operacyjnych"... Zaznaczam katalog do konwersji, format wyjściowy i idzie. A tu muszę bawić się w jakieś bashe i konsolowe converty...
> 
> ...ciach...
> 
> 

 

Sprawdzilem przed chwilka - w konquerorze masz taki myk, ze klikasz RMB na pliku/plikach graficznych i jest 'Conver To' -> jaki format chcesz.

Nie wiem jak jest w Nautiliusie, czy z czego tam jeszcze korzystasz, ale fakt faktem, jest rozwiazanie z "innych systemow operacyjnych"  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

 *v7n wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Właśnie w takich chwilach (a są one rzadkie) brak mi pewnych rozwiązań, które widziałem w "innych systemach operacyjnych"... Zaznaczam katalog do konwersji, format wyjściowy i idzie. A tu muszę bawić się w jakieś bashe i konsolowe converty...
> 
> ...ciach...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jaki program pozwala uzyskać takie coś?

----------

## chojny

pewien nie jestem ale na 95% konq-plugins

----------

## BeteNoire

 *pmz wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*    A tu muszę bawić się w jakieś bashe i konsolowe converty... 
> 
> Ło matko, doprawdy wiele roboty przy tym nie ma. W najprostszym przypadku:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Czy naprawdę wszystko musi być w ten sposób? Lubię stukać w konsoli ale ona się do tego typu rzeczy nie nadaje. Jak by było miło gdyby Gqview albo Gwenview miał opcję masowej konwersji plików z możliwością retuszu tak jak XnView (świetny freeware pod inny system operacyjny  :Wink:  ) Niestety z wersją linuksową jest, ekhem, coś nie tak: http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xnview2qh.jpg

----------

## chojny

pewnie mozna inaczej ale osobiscie nie widze problemu w "zamknieciu" skryptu ktory bedzie przeksztalcal zawartosc katalogu, albo jeden plik (w zaleznosci od argumentu) w pliku, pozniej wystarczy go wywolac w katalogu, ew podpiac pod jakies menu, to jest 10min roboty, pewnie krocej niz emerge stosownego programu;)

----------

## pszemas

To moj skrypt do robienia thumbnailsow do miga, uruchamiasz go w katalogu ze zdjeciami, wpisujesz nazwe labumu/katalogu i konwertuje ci zdjecia do podanej wielkosci, jak sobie go przerobisz to bedziesz mial to co chcesz  :Smile: 

```
#!/bin/bash

read -p "Nazwa albumu: " nazwa;

katalog=$(pwd)

mkdir "${katalog}/${nazwa}";

mkdir "${katalog}/${nazwa}/thumbs";

ct=1;

ost=$(ls -1 $pwd | grep -i jpg | tail -n 1);

plik="sfgdsgds"

function thumbmake {

convert "${katalog}/${plik}" -resize 640x480 "${katalog}/${nazwa}/${plik}";

convert "${katalog}/${plik}" -resize 128x96 "${katalog}/${nazwa}/thumbs/${plik}";

};

while [ $plik != $ost ];

do

plik=$(ls -1 $pwd | grep -i jpg | head -n $ct | tail -n 1 )

thumbmake

ct=$[$ct + 1]

done;
```

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Do tego celu doskonale nadaje się programik xnview. Posiada opcję 'batch convert', która umożliwia konwersję całych zbiorów plików graficznych nie tylko do innego formatu, ale także zmianę ich nazw, zmianę rozdzielczości i wielu innych parametrów. Używałem go wiele razy przy pracy z galeriami i sprawdza się znakomicie. Posiada nakadkę graficzną i oczywiście jest w portage. 

To jest strona programu http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enhome.html

Pozdrawiam

----------

## v7n

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jaki program pozwala uzyskać takie coś?

 

Dobre pytanie :p Nie bawilem sie w rozproszone ebuildy do KDE, ale mysle, ze samo zaemergowanie imagemagick'a doda odpowiednie 'wpisy' odpowiadajace za omowiana opcje. Przynajmniej tak bylo, gdy mialem jeszcze SuSE  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

 *v7n wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*   
> 
> Jaki program pozwala uzyskać takie coś? 
> 
> Dobre pytanie :p Nie bawilem sie w rozproszone ebuildy do KDE, ale mysle, ze samo zaemergowanie imagemagick'a doda odpowiednie 'wpisy' odpowiadajace za omowiana opcje. Przynajmniej tak bylo, gdy mialem jeszcze SuSE 

 

W sumie odpowiedź już padła:

 *chojny wrote:*   

> pewien nie jestem ale na 95% konq-plugins

 

Na 100%  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *DesGen wrote:*   

> Do tego celu doskonale nadaje się programik xnview. Posiada opcję 'batch convert', która umożliwia konwersję całych zbiorów plików graficznych nie tylko do innego formatu, ale także zmianę ich nazw, zmianę rozdzielczości i wielu innych parametrów. 

 

Mógłbyś spojrzeć na mojego screena, którego zamieściłem wyżej i wyjaśnić czemu nie widzę wpisów w menu XnView?

----------

## pszemas

Tez mam xnview i jest jak najbardziej ze wszystkim wporzadku wszystko dziala !!! Naprawde swietny program wg mnie oczywsicie... Mysle ze warto sprobowac

----------

## Piecia

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Mógłbyś spojrzeć na mojego screena, którego zamieściłem wyżej i wyjaśnić czemu nie widzę wpisów w menu XnView?

 

Głowy nie dam ale wydaje mi się że to wina wersji statycznej jaką udostępniają. Popatrz jakie biblioteki się instalują razem z tym pakietem i sprawdź czy czasem nie masz ich w systemie. Jeśli tak to usuń te statyczne i w ich miejsce porób symlinka do tych systemowych.

----------

## DesGen

 *Quote:*   

> Mógłbyś spojrzeć na mojego screena, którego zamieściłem wyżej i wyjaśnić czemu nie widzę wpisów w menu XnView?

 

Witam 

Widzę, że u Ciebie jest ustawione czarne tło a litery w menu są szare tak jak tło belki menu. Być może to ten problem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Piecia wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Mógłbyś spojrzeć na mojego screena, którego zamieściłem wyżej i wyjaśnić czemu nie widzę wpisów w menu XnView? 
> 
> Głowy nie dam ale wydaje mi się że to wina wersji statycznej jaką udostępniają. Popatrz jakie biblioteki się instalują razem z tym pakietem i sprawdź czy czasem nie masz ich w systemie. Jeśli tak to usuń te statyczne i w ich miejsce porób symlinka do tych systemowych.

 

Żadne. Z tego co widzę jest tylko wersja static.

 *DesGen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mógłbyś spojrzeć na mojego screena, którego zamieściłem wyżej i wyjaśnić czemu nie widzę wpisów w menu XnView? 
> 
> Widzę, że u Ciebie jest ustawione czarne tło a litery w menu są szare tak jak tło belki menu. Być może to ten problem.

 

I właśnie to ten problem. Tyle, że... 

- raz: we Fluxboksie wszystko jest "czarno-na-białym" (a raczej na szarym) - używam KDE, więc wniosek z tego, że ono narzuca takie kolory XnView.

- dwa: chciałbym, żeby właśnie to było odwrotne - ciemny temat programu z jasnymi literami menu - taka jest cała kolorystyka mojego środowiska graficznego.

----------

